# APPS WIFI



## aygulf (10 Janvier 2010)

Salut,

Je cherche un specialiste des apps en ce qui concerne la connexion en wiFi lorsqu'on est en voyage, en France et a l'etranger.
Devant la plethore de ces appas, il y en a certainement qui sont bons, et d'autres...moins bons !
Qui a un tuyau à ce sujet, car a ecouter les commentaires edictés par les concepteurs, ils ont chacun créer le meilleur, bien sur !
Merci


----------



## Macuserman (13 Janvier 2010)

Salut ! 

Que recherches tu précisément ? 
Quel type d'applis ? Tu veux quoi ? Une application qui te permette de te connecter en WiFi ?

Pourquoi pas se contenter de la détection WiFi de l'iPhone ?


----------

